# see one, do one, teach one



## mysteryscribe (Jun 10, 2006)

Even at the risk of coming off like a complete pompous jerk, I am going to propose something. Once upon a time, in a land far far away, I served in the military. They had a motto for OJT (on the job training)... See one, Do one, Teach one...


In the spirit of that philosophy while I was out shooting my one picture of the day, I took along my P&S digital. She here is what I propose. First of all I'm going to wave the you edit me but I edit you rule. (LoL) I would like to see everyone edit this untouched file. Crop it change anything you want any way you want. I will post my version sometime but you do yours based on one of the following criteria.... 

1. A shot to hang on the wall...
2. A shot for a publication of some kind.
3. A shot for my mother's wall... 

shoot it for any of the above, just don't do it for fun. The point is to learn from others. Now granted it would be a lot more fun for most of the digital people, if it were a better quality digital file, but alas I don't own a quality digital camera. So there you go. If you have the (shall we say) fortitude to join in...





have at it. If not I'm sorry to have wasted your time.


----------



## Ringo (Jun 10, 2006)

mysteryscribe said:
			
		

> 1. A shot to hang on the wall...
> 2. A shot for a publication of some kind.
> 3. A shot for my mother's wall...


I don't know if I'd hang this on my mother's wall... but here's for my wall and a publication... (in no particular order)










Sorry, got a little sloppy with the second one...


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jun 10, 2006)

the idea is to just treat it as well as you can thats all ... I like what you did by the way.
I like the crop on 2 better too much blank parking lot in the first on I think.  Just my opinion but I like that you went black and white and dark... I would never have thought of that.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jun 10, 2006)

this is my take....


----------



## Philip Weir (Jun 15, 2006)

Hi MysteryScribe.
What do you think, an improvement eh !!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




www.philipweirphotography.com


----------



## JonathanM (Jun 15, 2006)

mysteryscribe said:
			
		

> Once upon a time, in a land far far away, I served in the military. They had a motto for OJT (on the job training)... See one, Do one, Teach one...


 
Most surgeons I work with follow that same teaching model.............


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jun 15, 2006)

Im sorry phillip I couldn't get yours to open.


----------



## usayit (Jun 15, 2006)

I guess most like the route of making the photo look like an old one.  I probably went a bit overboard... but I could see this in some publication especially one that tells a story...


----------



## Philip Weir (Jun 15, 2006)

Hi again Mysteryscribe.
I don't know why you couldn't open it, it opens OK on my Mac. I do like your idea though...of posting an image, no matter how bland and allowing us digital freaks to play with it. Thanks for the excercise. Philip.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jun 15, 2006)

On your post as it shows up on mine it says photo bucket no longer has tthe image.... I have no idea what that means.

And I wish I had a mac even thought I do very little digital I am finding out that scanning even simple black and white negs do differently on different os... I have been scanning on win 98 and today i scanned the same negative on xp and it looks so much different.

Anyway Im sorry I'm sure you did a great job on it... Buy the way I'm glad people are finding the thread.  I hope it keeps going/.


----------



## tehbuffalo (Jun 15, 2006)

It might mean that he switched the photo to a different album catagory after he gave us the link, or somehow it just got deleted in his photobucket archive! 

Jake


----------



## Philip Weir (Jun 15, 2006)

Hi MysteryScribe, I'm a dill [Aussie expression] I didn't realise if I delete the image from my Photobucket Album, you can't access it. I have put it back in. Try now, if any problems, I will repost.
Philip.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jun 15, 2006)

Went from an abandoned service station to an abanded auto mfg plant. Good show very inventive... Can you do that with my checking account?

Terrific job you win the prize hands down...

whisper heard from the crowd (showoff)  lol great job seriously,


----------



## JamesD (Jun 15, 2006)

So, Charlie, when do we darkroom types get to get our hands on a negative? Hmm?  Leaving us out in the cold?

j/k, of course LOL.  There's some nice work done here.  I'm quite impressed.  I fiddled with this for about half an hour in Gimp, then gave up, indending to try again later.  So far, I haven't had time, but I might still, this weekend, if I'm not going crazy with test prints.

This is an interesting idea, good work, there, Charlie!


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jun 15, 2006)

I had not thought bout doing a digital darkroom skills test but what the heck here


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jun 16, 2006)

okay I can't turn a sow's ear into a diamond ear ring lol.... but I can tweak the imagination a little (I think)... can you say chop shop.


----------



## Philip Weir (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi again Mysteryscribe, a funny place to have a phone box.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jun 17, 2006)

well hell you have to pay the water bill somehow....

Great photo I think you have a visual since of the very dark humor that runs through this place.

Now if the young man who requested a negative to work with will come along with his I'll post my most traditional interpritation...


----------



## Philip Weir (Jun 17, 2006)

STOP PRESS, Mysteryscribe. Just noticed you garage in Sydney Harbour. What will I do.......sink it.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jun 17, 2006)

torpedo that ***** it is probably leaving an oil spill.  can you say exxon valdese...


----------



## Philip Weir (Jun 17, 2006)

Your wish is my command. I'm in big trouble now. I will be sending the salvage bill on to you.  Philip.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jun 17, 2006)

Not to mention all that oil spill clean up and the birds my god the bird cleaning bill will bankrupt me..... wait i dont have anything... send them on


*and I thought i had too  much time on my hands*


----------



## JamesD (Jun 17, 2006)

mysteryscribe said:
			
		

> Now if the young man who requested a negative to work with will come along with his I'll post my most traditional interpritation...




I must print this off posthaste, and off to the darkroom with me!  If only I had a means of _reducing_ image size and printing to transparency...  as it is, I may have to contact print.  Would this change it to a semi-digital-film hybrid process?  Hmm.  I suppose that qualifies as an alternative technique, eh?

I shall get back to you soon.


----------



## JamesD (Jun 17, 2006)

Ow, ow!  I have an idea! ARRRGH!  The pain!  Aaaagh!!!


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jun 17, 2006)

try using your editor as a digital darkroom just use the feature that replicate a wet process its what i do


----------



## JamesD (Jun 17, 2006)

I'm determined to use an actual wet process for this.  Idea #1, the reflection-projection enlarger, will work, but I need a bright enough light source, which I don't have.

However, I have a second idea!  Idea #2 is about to undergo test.  I shall report back shortly.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jun 18, 2006)

And they think im lost in time....


----------



## JamesD (Jun 18, 2006)

LOL Maybe I am, but I've got my negative! HA! LOL

It's in the sink now, washing, and should be drying shortly.  It's a 35mm paper negative, and I'll be projecting it, so this should be interesting, eh?

After all, you wanted my interpretation, right?

Heheheheh :mrgreen:


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jun 18, 2006)

absolutely now if I can find mine...there the little boo
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




gger is.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jun 18, 2006)

Why the heck did you do that?





because I could...


----------



## JamesD (Jun 20, 2006)

I swear, I'm getting to this soon.  Maybe tomorrow night.


----------

